# tunne - tunto - tuntu - tuntemus



## n8abx9

Huomasin, että on hyvin paljon sanoja, jotka tarkoittavat tunnetta:   tunne - tunto - tuntu - tuntemus
"Tuntemus" voi kaiken kukkuraksi myös tarkoittaa tietoa jostakin.

Mistä tiedän, mitä niistä sanoista voi käyttää? Kiitoksia etukäteen!

(Edit: Kilitoimiston sanakirjasta katson aina ensiksi. Kysyn täällä vain, jos sen määritelmät eivät auta.)


----------



## Cameli

Hyvä kysymys. Kun kukaan ei ole vielä vastannut, voisin yrittää lyhyesti antaa oman näkemykseni.

_Tunne_ on yleensä psykologinen käsite, vrt. engl. _feeling, gut feeling _tai _emotion.

Tunto, _viittaa aistiin_ (sense of touch)_ tai psykologiaan, käytetään mielestäni vain sanan liitteenä_, esim. tuntoaisti, omatunto, itsetunto.

Tuntu,_ tämä ei ole oikea muoto, viitannee sanaan _tuntuma, _joka enemmän fyysinen tai aistillinen käsite, esim. hyvä ajotuntuma (autossa), ikään kuin engl. _control_ tai _grip_; miltä jokin tuntuu fyysisesti kädessä tai käytössä, kuinka jokin ns. ”istuu käteen”. Ja toiseksi johonkin asiaan (tai asiasta) voi olla _hyvä tuntuma: _osata jotain, olla varma jostain.
Toisaalta usein puhekielessä käytetään sanontaa _mututuntuma: _tämä melko yksiselitteisesti_ gut feeling.

Tuntemus_ tarkoittaa yleensä juuri mainitsemaasi tietämystä (usein puhutaan _asiantuntemuksesta, _engl_. expertise). _Toisaalta mielestäni ainakin puhekielessä käytetään samoissa yhteyksissä kuin tunnetta tai tuntumaa: _gut feeling_.

Toivottavasti tästä oli jotain apua. Kyllä nämä menee suomalaisillakin sekaisin. Pahoittelut runsaista viittauksista englannin kieleen, mutta  ainakin itselleni se on paras työkalu käsitteiden avaamisessa.


----------



## Spongiformi

Cameli said:


> Tunto, viittaa aistiin (sense of touch) tai psykologiaan, käytetään mielestäni vain sanan liitteenä, esim. tuntoaisti, omatunto, itsetunto.



Voi käyttää sellaisenaankin joissakin yhteyksissä: "Sormesta katosi tunto hermovaurion takia."



Cameli said:


> Tuntemus tarkoittaa yleensä juuri mainitsemaasi tietämystä (usein puhutaan asiantuntemuksesta, engl. expertise). Toisaalta mielestäni ainakin puhekielessä käytetään samoissa yhteyksissä kuin tunnetta tai tuntumaa: gut feeling.



Joo, ainakin monikossa sitä käytetään tunteen tavoin: "Mitkä ovat tuntemukset hävityn kisan jälkeen?"



Cameli said:


> Tuntu, tämä ei ole oikea muoto, viitannee sanaan tuntuma, joka enemmän fyysinen tai aistillinen käsite, esim. hyvä ajotuntuma (autossa), ikään kuin engl. control tai grip; miltä jokin tuntuu fyysisesti kädessä tai käytössä, kuinka jokin ns. ”istuu käteen”. Ja toiseksi johonkin asiaan (tai asiasta) voi olla hyvä tuntuma: osata jotain, olla varma jostain.



Ehkä tässä on hämäävää se, että "tuntua" on normaali verbi, joka voi viitata sekä fyysisiin tuntemuksiin että psykologisiin tunteisiin.

Huumekauppias: "Miltä nyt tuntuu?"
Asiakas: "Tunne/tuntu on sanoinkuvaamaton." vs "Tuntuu sanoinkuvaamattomalta."

Automekaanikko: "Miltä nyt tuntuu?"
Asiakas: "Ohjaustehostin hävitti tuntuman tiehen kokonaan."

Siitä huolimatta "tuntu" tuntuu esiintyvän jonkinlaisena tunnetta kuvaavana sanana, joten tuskin sen käyttämisestä pulaan joutuu, eikä kenellekään jää epäselväksi, mitä tarkoitettiin. Sana lienee jo vakiintunut enemmän tai vähemmän.


----------



## n8abx9

Kiitos paljon! 

Juu, "*tuntuma*" tosi unohtui. 

Kielitoimiston mukaan on myös olemassa "*tuntu*" sellaisena, mutta se ei olisi eka kertaa, että jonkun suomalaisen mielestä Kielitoimiston sanakirjassa annettu sana tai esimerkki kuulostaa oudolta. Voiko tästä päätellä, että "tuntu" on harvinainen sana?

*tuntu
1.* tuntoaistin välityksellä jstak saatava vaikutelma. _Märkyyden, kylmyyden tuntu. Kankaan pehmeä, karhea tuntu. _
*2.* muu vaikutelma, tunne, tunnelma. _Raikas, keväinen tuntu. Ahtauden, tilan tuntu. Juhlan tuntu. Puhtaan pyykin miellyttävä tuntu. Kuvaus, jossa on eletyn tuntua. Minulla on sellainen tuntu, että kohta tapahtuu jotain. _


----------



## Cameli

n8abx9 said:


> Voiko tästä päätellä, että "tuntu" on harvinainen sana?
> 
> *tuntu
> 1.* tuntoaistin välityksellä jstak saatava vaikutelma. _Märkyyden, kylmyyden tuntu. Kankaan pehmeä, karhea tuntu. _
> *2.* muu vaikutelma, tunne, tunnelma. _Raikas, keväinen tuntu. Ahtauden, tilan tuntu. Juhlan tuntu. Puhtaan pyykin miellyttävä tuntu. Kuvaus, jossa on eletyn tuntua. Minulla on sellainen tuntu, että kohta tapahtuu jotain. _



Ok! Ehkä hieman vanhahtava, mutta toimii.

Ja tosiaan tuntokin toimii sellaisenaan, viitaten kuitenkin juuri tuntoaistiin.

Tunneasioita, sano. 😄


----------



## Marko55

*Tuntu*-sanaa käytetään yleisesti ainakin vuodenaikojen yhteydessä. Esim.:
1) Keskiviikkona lännestä Suomeen saapuva poikkeuksellisen lämmin ilmamassa työntää alkuviikon pakkaset syrjään tuoden mukanaan *kevään tuntua *ainakin hetkeksi.
Pirkanmaan säässä jopa keväisiä piirteitä tällä viikolla, uutta sohjokaaosta ei ennusteta: "Tähän aikaan vuodesta eletään yleensä kylmimpiä aikoja"
2) Ensi viikolla ilmassa on *kesän tuntua*: Aurinko paistaa, lämpötilat nousevat Oulussa noin 16 asteeseen – "Lämpötilat selvästi tavallista korkeampia"
Ensi viikolla ilmassa on kesän tuntua: Aurinko paistaa, lämpötilat nousevat Oulussa noin 16 asteeseen – "Lämpötilat selvästi tavallista korkeampia"
3) Runsaat sateet tuovat *syksyn tuntua* – yöt ovat tavanomaista lämpimämpiä
Runsaat sateet tuovat syksyn tuntua – yöt ovat tavanomaista lämpimämpiä
4) Pikkupakkanen toi *talven tuntua*
Pikkupakkanen toi talven tuntua - Talvi kävi alkuviikolla muistuttamassa tulevasta tapaamisesta - Uutis-Jousi

Vastaava esimerkki on myös Suomi-saksa-opiskelijasanakirjassa (1999):
*ilmassa on kevään tuntua* = der Frühling liegt in der Luft (s. 810)


----------



## n8abx9

Hienoa, kiitos paljon!


----------

